# Trying to begin fishing



## RossMt84 (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey everyone, I live in Wilmington and want to start fishing from either the piers here (Kure, CB, Wrightsville). Im trying to ask good questions and not sound like a total beginner but I am so bare with me haha. OK.... 

Id like to fish from piers and surf. I dont really have a favorite. So I need a rod that works well for both. My mom's boss at work is a big deep sea fisherman and fishes a lot and he suggested a Shimano combo rod/reel that is 7 ft and is graphite for 119. Does that sound ok? He said I could use it from a boat,pier, surf, etc.

I have no idea what type of line, hooks, weights to use? I want some strong line so I can be prepared for big bites but also able to just catch normal fish. Do I use 2 hooks and weight size waits?

Are there any types of lures or "non-real bait" that I can use?

I do not know what type of fish I want to catch. I was told most fish will go for shrimp. I'd like to catch lots of variety of fish and not just 1 fish, like cobia. Whats some type of other live bait I can use that will catch a specific type of fish?

I think thats it, I may make another topic so this one will not be as long. Thanks in advance for any help. Im starting from scratch!


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

first of all you need to know what you want to fish for. You can catch many fish from the pier. some of them are king and sapanish mac (my avorite fish to catch), flonder, reddrum, blackdrum, sheepshead, whiting, spots, speckled sea trout, bluefish, greenbacks, stripers, cobia, and a few outher. for a pier i like to use about a 6-7 ft rod. For the surf I like to use a 12 ft. surf rod. If you know what type of fish youd like to fish for i can pretty much tell you all you need to know.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Welcome RossMt84

I've never fished that area that you're writing about but I can provide a suggestion. Before you spend any money on gear, take a trip to one of those piers. Start fishing one of the piers or 'planks' regularly (oh no, I think I hear a sand flea rebuttal coming - no, not THE sand flea, but ones that prefer the sand between their toes rather than splinters - they'll tell you a different story).

Most piers will have rental gear that you can rent for your outing. Most piers will set you up with the right tackle to use and the bait for whatever is biting. When you get out on the pier, watch and observe the other fisherman. Down there in the summer, you'll probably see king rigs set up at the end, folks jigging for blues up and down the pier and other folks bottom fishing for smaller stuff. If you see someone catching, watch what kind of rig is set up and what bait was used. Most plankers are friendly and don't mind sharing their information. 

Once you've seen what others are using successfully and have decided on what type of fishing you'd like to do, then hit your local tackle shop and ask more questions (or ask here) before you buy. 

Happy Fishing.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

yeah its pretty much impossible to get one rod that'll do it all, especially if you're interested in big game and small game. I know in one of your posts you mentin tarpon, well you're not going to be able to catch them with the same rod that you would use for flounder or spanish.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Welcome to the board. I like c2h&g suggestion. Also you might want to hook up with someone at work, school, friend, parents friend, maybe someone from this board...etc. Point is someone who know something and does at least a little fishing. It is really hard to find out what gear you should get when you don't know where you like to fish and what you like to fish for. Fishing is not rocketscience but it is broken down into categories and subcategories and subsubcategories and subsubsubcategories...well you get my point.


----------



## RossMt84 (Feb 16, 2004)

*thanks*

Thanks, well I don't know much about certain fish... but I mean any fish that are 1-7 lbs will be good for me. Like other night I watched 2 guys catch 3 spinner sharks with shrimp but they were just out there to catch whatver. Do I have to have a certain rod for a certain fish? I guess I will be going for small game. Would a Shimano all purpose real/rod combo that is 7 ft. be ok to start off with and some good strong line? 

I don't know what type of fish I'd like to catch, like if I said bluefish, does that mean I can only fish for those type fish? Is it all in the bait or what?

Sorry just trying to learn.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chest2head&glassy said:


> *Welcome RossMt84
> 
> I've never fished that area that you're writing about but I can provide a suggestion. Before you spend any money on gear, take a trip to one of those piers. Start fishing one of the piers or 'planks' regularly (oh no, I think I hear a sand flea rebuttal coming - no, not THE sand flea, but ones that prefer the sand between their toes rather than splinters - they'll tell you a different story).
> 
> ...


 Listen to him Rossmt84,good advice.. Starting from scratch,well the 7 ft combo you just mentioned would get you on the planks and at least get you some exposure to what you are in for.. Yeap,you're in for a lot of $ once you get hooked,take it from someone who knows that for a fact!! You'll find your "wants" become your "needs".. Take me for instance.. I started fishing about 30 yr ago on the planks,figured all I needed was one rod and reel,so that's what I started with.. Figured only thing out there at the time was sharks,so I was rigged for bottom fishing for sharks.. Well,the FIRST DAY I went to Frisco Pier on Hatteras Island,I got to see my first king,it was downhill from then on..
Wants and Needs: Went from one rod one reel to had to have a baitcatching rod,then had to have a pinnin rod.. Then came the drumfishin  had to have a full blown heaver,with nice squider,then jigmaster,then abu 9000c THEN had to have a back up that was made the same as the above on in case I backlashed or got cut off.. *Well I think you get the pic..*  It's a "never ending" cycle of BUY,BUY,BUY!!! Are you sure you're ready.. Better yet,are you sure you can afford it?? 
Take heart,once you run your credit card up to say,3 grand,you'll be "numb" to all the money you spent on tackle..


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

no problem, no need to apologize, we all had to start somewhere, and this is a good place to start. Lets see, a shimano like your talking about is a good place to start. I assume you mean spinning(open face, fixed spool) reel? Spool it up with 12lb test and you'll be able to catch most of the smaller game in the ocean. That 7' rod should be enough to get you far enough out in the surf if you wanna do that also. For flounder just use a fishfinder or carolina rig with a live minnow or shrimp, blues use what is known as a fireball rig, you can buy those at local tackle shops or pier houses, and use cut fish for bait. For most of the other smaller fish use a standard two hook bottom rig with enough weight to hold bottom and use either fresh shrimp or fresh bloodworms for bait. If you wanna try for blues or spanish on a plug, buy a gotcha with a chartreuse or red head and just throw it and reel back while jerking the rod tip to give it action. Slower for blues and faster for spanish. After you do this for a while you'll probably find yourself watching the guys on the end of the pier and wondering what they are going for. If you ever see them land a king or other large fish, you'll find yourself wanting to do what they do, and you'll be ready for the fine art of pin rigging. But for right now, this is about all you need.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

oh yeah there are a lot of good tackle shops in your area, Seagull B&T in Carolina Beach, Wildlife B&T in Southport, Bug-Bait COmpany in Wilmington etc. I'd go ask them about what's biting at any given time and the best rigs and baits for that particular species on any given day.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

You were also asking about lures to use to catch a variety of fish.. Bluerunner covered the bait part pretty well. Glad he included "that's all you should need for now" into his post.  
I am just joking,but once you "get hooked" on planker fishing and see those kings,cobes,and drum,you will be hooked.. And you will find tackle buying to be an addiction.. 
About the lures..While you are at the tackle shops Bluerunner suggested, ask about a gotcha plug,peskadora (msp) rig,and stingsilver. All of those can be used on the combo you mentioned above as well. They will also catch a variety of fish..


----------



## RossMt84 (Feb 16, 2004)

*ok*

Thanks guys, ok well this weekend I am going with a friend who knows a little to fish some at the pier. Can you catch stuff even at this time of yr? I watched some guys who really did not know much about saltwater catch 3 spinner sharks with shrimp I think it was. Anyway, just for something simple... Could we just use some shrimp (live?) and fish off the pier this Saturday? What exactly is a rig, im guessing its like the 2 hooks and a weight?

Any advice on what I could use for bait this weekend that would allow me to catch something atleast. 

Also, this summer when I fish or even this weekend... should I go to the end of the pier or on the sides?

Again thanks! I really do not know much but rite now just want to get out and do something simple with a good pole and bait and catch something.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

for the best luck at panfish like spots, whiting, etc, stay either right in the breakers or just beyond them. The blues and spanish will be farther toward the end.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

When on the planks,you'll find the "take it slow" aproach will work well. Start fishing the sides and watch,ask questions,and learn.. That's the way most sucessful plankers start. If you do this,and ask questions the regulars will help you.. 
As for this weekend,I don't fish that far south,but wouldn't think much would be going on just yet,water temps need to warm a little..


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

ross, 
welcome. their right . get ready to spend some cash. i've got a couple flounder / trout rods. a couple "gotcha" rods for plugging. a heaver for my anchor rod and my fighting rod for the big boys. of course ya have to buy all the assorted garble that goes with each catagory. figure out what you want to fish for. and like DD said watch , learn, ask questions. most plankers are willing to help


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

RossMt84, if you do go out this weekend, give us a full report when you return.

Good luck!


----------



## RossMt84 (Feb 16, 2004)

*glad to be here*

Yeah just want a good rod and basic stuff to catch some decent fish, not the big boys. 

What all is out there this time of year? Other nite these guys got a lot of action from some spinner sharks using shrimp from the very end of the pier. I plan to use the same bait (live im guessing?) What else is possible to catch this time of year? I know not much. Should I just go to the end of the pier or on the sides? There won't be anyone out there so I have a lot of room.


Can I use a 7 ft pole to fish from the surf? Does that work out? Can I catch the same fish from there? I have seen guys put their rod in a rubber tubing... but I have seen others out in the water a little ways.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

yea you can use a 7' pole . not sure what kinda distance youre going to get from it. ntural bait is best. the fresher the better. live is perfect. if you going to fish from the beach get you a sandspike to hold your rod. dont venture in the water this time of year without a really good pair of waders. personaally i'm a planker. i would fish pier end.


----------



## RossMt84 (Feb 16, 2004)

*surf*

Would it be better to fish surf more? What size rod is good for surf fishing? Could I use the surf rod on the pier as well? What kind of fish can be caught from the surf?


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*There's a Ton of Good Advice* in this thread, offered by some very experienced fishermen.

*I'd like to make a few comments,* that I hope will be useful.

*#1 - Don't be Intimidated* by the complexity or expense involved. *You Have the Power to Control* those things. You can make it as simple or complex, as costly or as inexpensive as *You Choose.*

*#2 - Don't Be in a Hurry* to get outfitted for one particular type of fishing. There are a couple of very basic Rigs and Techniques, that will cover most any situation. (Carolina/Fishfinder Rig and Hi/Lo Rig.) Chest2head&glassy's advice about renting or borrowing tackle, until You have a little better idea of what You like, is particularly astute.

*#3 - Don't worry about Catching Fish.* Sometimes You do, sometimes You don't, it really doesn't matter. *What Matters is that You Enjoy being out there.*


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

you can catch most of the fish you catch of the pier from the surf. What i recommend is get to gether with somone who knows how to fish. You will find out what kind of fish you like to catch and the you can buy the rods. I recomend going pier and surf fishing to see what you like more. Some people like the pier and some like the surf.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Like was said by bluerunner..*

I think you should get the 7' spinning rod and reel combo.. You can fish both pier and the surf with that combo..That rig will work fine with any store bought bottom rig,simular to the rig you saw the guys catch the sharks with.. Bluerunner made an excellent suggestion for someone just begining,go to your local tackle shop and ask questions! Very important. What you need is "hands on" advise. If you are at a tackle shop asking questions,they can give you the "hands on" advise that you need..
This board can give you a lot of advice and suggestions,but "hands on" advice is hard to beat,when you are just begining in the sport..


----------



## RossMt84 (Feb 16, 2004)

*rod/reel*

Yes, I think I am going to go with that Shimano rod and reel combo, its 7 ft. Will that be able to handle most fish from a pier/surf? The guys at IntraCoastal Angler said they would help me with the line and what rigs to use so I think I am good to start. I am going to go out on Saturday/Saturday nite and try to catch something. Should I just get some live shrimp at a bait shop down at the beach and should I fish off the end of the pier or sides?

Thanks for all the help so far, jsut trying to get started somehow!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: rod/reel*



RossMt84 said:


> *Yes, I think I am going to go with that Shimano rod and reel combo, its 7 ft. Will that be able to handle most fish from a pier/surf? The guys at IntraCoastal Angler said they would help me with the line and what rigs to use so I think I am good to start. I am going to go out on Saturday/Saturday nite and try to catch something. Should I just get some live shrimp at a bait shop down at the beach and should I fish off the end of the pier or sides?
> 
> Thanks for all the help so far, jsut trying to get started somehow! *


 RossMt84,all of the above questions have been answered several times in the posts above.. As you will see when you fully read the post,we "aim to please" or at least try.. I'm sure the tackle shop will answer similar.. Read all these post fully,go to the tackle shop,ask more,then go fishing.If you think up some new questions *AFTERWARDS* (that will give you some "hands on")we will be more than glad to answer them then,thanks...


----------



## RossMt84 (Feb 16, 2004)

Sorry about that, I get all energetic and forget I have asked certain questions already.

I know it is not the best time to be fishing but is there stuff to catch out there from a pier this time of year? As I have mentioned a few times, I saw some guys catching some little sharks... are there a lot of those out there rite now? Just wondering if this weekend is a waste. Im just looking to catch a few fish for practice.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Ross.........its never a waste to get outdoors and go feeshen........especially since you are just startin out ,there is tons of new stuff to learn and see.Call the pier,make sure they are open,and ask what people have been catchin and what bait they were caught on.Ask them if they have that bait for sale at the pier.Now go to the tackle store,buy your equiptment and get out there and FISH.........dont forget to report back to us on how ya did;we'll be waiting.....the R


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Question 1 ???
Question 2 nope
Question 3 both

We'll answer anymore when ya get back with a report.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Hey RossMt84,

So how did it go this weekend?


----------



## RossMt84 (Feb 16, 2004)

*hey*

Hey guys, well I bought the Shimano all purpose 7 ft graphite rod/reel, with 12 lb test and a bottom rig and weight...... went out sat afternoon and nite on the kure beach pier with some shrimp. Didn't catch anything, but I wasn't expecting too. There was some guys out there with me so I tried watching them....

Do I just need some pliers in order to get the hook from the fish?
Do most fish out there have sharp teeth. 

When I catch a fish from the pier, do I reel it up to the pier or should I put my rod down and pull it up?

The guys at Intra coastal angler said I can use my rod to catch everything I can from the pier also from the beach. Do I need to add more weight in order to cast it out in the surf. How far does it need to be out from the beach in order to catch stuff.

Sorry, had a lot of questions from this weekend being out there and I go to East Carolina Univ and didnt have my computer to ask my questions.... just though of another actually, when does "fishing season" begin? will there be a lot out to catch around march 12-17 ( my spring break)


----------



## RossMt84 (Feb 16, 2004)

*more*

Just thought of a few more related to actual fish species....

What are the ranges of lbs that I can possibly catch from the beach and pier? is 12 lb test good enough?

I have seen the species in and around NC and I have seen cobia, mackerel, speckled sea trout, drum, blue fish, sharks, flounder, etc.... what kinds of bait can I use for these?

Is there any lures or fake bait that works for these types of fish?


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

RossMt84, Glad you got the chance to make it out and do some fishing and congadulations on your first rod/reel purchase  There will be many more to come  

*"Do I just need some pliers in order to get the hook from the fish?"* I always have a pair of LONG needle nosed pliers with me and a pair of wire cutters. 

*"Do most fish out there have sharp teeth."* Most of them do but there are some that don't. Also, just because they don't have teeth dosen't mean they can't crush fingers  Here's a list of a few fish you may want to watch your fingers/hands and other body parts around. 

Bluefish, King Mackerel, Spanish Mackerel, Sharks, Flounder, Sea Trout, Cobia, Skate... There's more I just can't think at 1am  

*"When I catch a fish from the pier, do I reel it up to the pier or should I put my rod down and pull it up?"* That would depend on the size of the fish. I wouldn't try pulling up the line with your hand unless there isn't a pier net available. The smaller fish can be reeled up to the pier. 

*"Do I need to add more weight in order to cast it out in the surf. How far does it need to be out from the beach in order to catch stuff." * I'll let someone with more experiance in the surf answer this one. 



*"when does "fishing season" begin?"* It never ends  Late march early april it should start picking up. It really depends on the weather, water temps, and what fish you want to catch. 

*"What are the ranges of lbs that I can possibly catch from the beach and pier? is 12 lb test good enough?"* That would depend a lot on how well your drag works, how experianced you are, where you're fishing (pier or surf), and what type of fish you hook. You could possably pull in a drum over 20lbs from the surf because you have more room to play him and you can follow the fish up and down the beach, but hook up with a king mackerel 10 lbs and you'll probably be spooled(loose all your line). 

*"I have seen the species in and around NC and I have seen cobia, mackerel, speckled sea trout, drum, blue fish, sharks, flounder, etc.... what kinds of bait can I use for these?"* I'll try to answer this one the best I can. Spanish Mackerel, small live mullet(pogies), gotcha plugs, gold hook rigs, spoons and i'm sure there are a few other lures and baits that will work. 
King Mackerel, live fish(pogies, bluefish, or whatever bait you can catch) 
Blue Fish: Live fish/minows, shrimp, gotcha plugs, spoons, and the list could go on for these fish. When they're thick around the pier you can catch 'em on almost anything  
Sea Trout: live shrimp, live minows, jigs, gotcha plugs, spoons.
Sharks: live or dead fish, fish heads/cut fish, shrimp... not sure of any lures that would catch sharks with any consistancy from a pier or surf. 
Flounder: live mud minows, strips of fish, jigs/bucktails, shrimp, sand fleas. 
Cobia: live fish, fish heads, bucktails, crabs, i'm sure there are a few others i'm missing but it's 1am 
Drum: I'll let DD or someone with more experiance catching 'em answer that one 
Sheepshead: sand fleas, small crabs, not sure of any artificials that will work for this one. 
Pompano: sand fleas, small crabs, cut shrimp, I've caught a few on gotcha plugs but not enough to use them to target pomps. 
Spot: cut blood worms, cut shrimp, cut nightcrawlers, sand fleas (spot will eat almost any kind of bait, not sure about lures though)

The above listed species aren't the only ones to be caught from the pier or surf in NC however I think i've covered the most common ones. The baits listed aren't the only baits you can use to catch the certain types of fish they're just the ones I can think of off the top of my head. 

Hope this helped out some.

Tight Lines, 

Tim


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

RossMT,Ya got some of the "hands on" we were speaking of,*GOOD DEAL!* I've got to head to work this morning.. Will TRY to add more to Sharkbite's post,he covered a lot of ground..


----------



## RossMt84 (Feb 16, 2004)

*THANKS!*

sharkbite, thanks man for that post. thanks for taking your time so late to help! I wrote down a few things from your post...

What are gotcha plugs and spoons?

I used dead shrimp saturday, you basically mentioned live shrimp. What do I do about getting live bait? What exactly is the difference in cut shrimp and just whole shrimp? Does that mean I just cut the piece of shrimp into parts?

I just have a rig that has 2 hooks and 1 weight, is that good enough for pier fishing? What adjustments do I need to surf from the beach or jetty?

You mentioned not pulling it up to the pier with your hands, What if it is a good size fish and maybe tough to just real it up? How can I get it up to me on the pier?

I have no experience of taking a hook from a fishes mouth, is there any specific techniques I should know about so I won't get bit haha?


----------



## RossMt84 (Feb 16, 2004)

*thought of something else...*

Do most of yall have a specific fish you are targeting? Im so new I have no idea what I want to catch... I just want to get into fishing and catch whatver I can, small or big.

And if any of you guys do a lot of beach fishing, could you tell me what I will need to change (rigs, wieghts, etc) in order to fish from the beach?

Thanks again!! Looking to fish again around march 12-17, is that getting close enough to when things pick up?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

A lot of what you are asking will come to you as you catch fish,RossMt.. For instance you are asking what weight size.. Well,if you throw it into the surf and it drifts back to the beach the weight size is too small. If you go to cast it and the rod drags the sand behind you it is too heavy.. I'd say rule of thumb with that rod should be around 2 or 3 oz,maybe even 1oz if calm.. Generally speaking,be it pier,surf,or jetty you won't have to comprimise your double bottom rig,just the sinker if,as was said,it drifts down the beach.. You may want a pair of needlenose pliers,to take the hook out with if you haven't dehooked fish before. As far as pulling a big fish on the pier,usually there is someone there with a net handy to help so you don't have to try and handline him up,possibly breaking the fish off..
As far as lures go,it's back to the "neverending saga" the tackle shop.. You can ask the guy behind the counter what a spoon and a gotcha are and he can show you there on the spot.. BTW,a stingsilver would be a good lure to inquire about as well.. 
As far as drum,start small,as your tackle is equipt for that.When at the tackle shop ask does he have any fresh mullet or menhaden.. They can be cut into chunks,and a drum will eat them. Shrimp work,as well as frozen squid,your tackle shop guy can help you there I'm sure.. As far as live shrimp,you need a castnet and experience,they may sell them in tackle shops down there,but I'm not sure..


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

DD,
Looks like we got the makins here of a new FHB fo' sure


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Topsailbum said:


> *DD,
> Looks like we got the makins here of a new FHB fo' sure    *


----------



## RossMt84 (Feb 16, 2004)

*email*

Drumdum, could you email me at [email protected] so I can email you back some questions I am still unsure of?

I just dont have much rite now, i got the rod/reel and the hooks and weights.... i just got the shrimp out of the bag from the guy at the bait shop and put them on my hooks and thru it in the water. Does that have any chance of catching something? 

As for surf fishing, how far do I need to cast out into the water to be effective? 

I just feel like I am still lost and not going anywhere so I get "question crazy" cause I am trying to understand all this lingo and about the fish.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

That's why I keep saying tackle shop,Rossmt.. If you go there they can actually show you the lingo..  
If you want send me all the questions at [email protected]  I'll try to answer the best I can,but without actually showing you it's a tough order..


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

rossmt84 check your email


----------



## RossMt84 (Feb 16, 2004)

*time of day*

I have read on this site about how to read the beach. Big surprise I dont know how to do that. I mean I hear morning is some of the best times to go but I mean what if I want to fish in the middle of the afternoon in the summer? How should I learn to find good places to fish?


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

ross, 
here is a good source its a 2 book series written by joe malat both books will cost you less than $15.00. together they will answer alot of basic questions.

www.joemalat.com


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Here's my 2 cents Ross*

Th internet is a great place to learn about fishing but th *Best* place is out on th water. When ya go out to th pier to fish don't just watch what th other people are doing, ask em. 99.9 percent of people out there will be more than willing to help you out. I have learned volumes about fishing since finding th net but I have to say th majority of it has come from face to face meetings with members of this and other boards. Good luck to ya.


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

headed out fishin for some catfish tonight on fort bragg, will post some more when I get back in the mornin. 

tight lines 

tim


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey Ross 
There's a member on RDT Fishing Board www.reddrumtackle.com that lives in Greenville and by judging by his name (StephenECU) goes to ECU. You may want to try to hook up with him.
Good fishing.


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

cut shrimp is nothing more then cutting up a whole shrimp into pieces with a knife. Don't know why it matters much if it's cut or torn but it does. Cut shrimp seems to produce more fish  

As far as targeting fish, I target different fish throughout the year depending on weather, water temp, wind, tide. 

How far you need to cast out into the surf would depend mainly on what you're fishing for. I've caught flounder and pompano right in the wash, along with bluefish and small sharks. 


Tight Lines

Tim


----------



## papabear (Aug 27, 2003)

ross just take it one fishing trip at a time.sure fishing can and will get expensive.but you tend to build it up over the years.get the basics and go fishing..ask questions.experience will come.try different things.when fishing strange things tend to happen sometimes........good luck


----------

